# Allroad battery/alternator problem



## TheAudiGirl (Jul 3, 2012)

I have a 2001 Audi AllRoad 2.7T automatic. I brought the car in to the Audi dealership and was told it needed a new battery. New battery was installed and was then told it needed a new alternator. New alternator was installed and the charging system still had an issue. The battery was checked and is good. Replaced the new alternator with another new alternator and the charging system still has an issue. Mechanic says he checked the connections and everything is fine and is now at a dead end. Any suggestions or ideas?

Thank you,
AudiGirl


----------

